# Anyone ever paint weight (exercise) equipment?



## DiscountHousePainter

Have any of you guys ever painted gym equipment? I know someone wanting this done and was curious as to what types of paint you would recommend? I was thinking an elastrostatic? Any recomendations or tips appreciated!


----------



## NCPaint1

Its electrostatic. I'm sure it can be done, but it probably won't be cheap.


----------



## MR.THOMPSON

Unless you already invested in a electrostatic spray rig , I would probably just paint it with the ole rattle can. Or a hvlp just put a couple coats of clear . Weight equipment is prone to be abused so you want a strong enamel. Or dtm??


----------



## CApainter

I coated a squat rack once by spraying a white all purpose epoxy, with a black two component polyurethane as a finish. It's held up well over the years with the exception of where the adjustable brackets slide. I should have used a dark gray or red epoxy as a primer. Exercise equipment is powder coated a lot of the time.


----------

